# Aide pour brancher en USB une Time Capsule



## PIERRE[gorn] (13 Février 2017)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai faire une analyse de ma Time Capsule pour récupérer d'anciens fichiers supprimés.
Mais voilà les logiciels ne permettent ceci qu'avec des disques dur branchés en USB.

Je n'ai trouvé aucun moyen de brancher ma Time Capsule en USB sur mon macbook pro. Avez-vous une solution ?

Un grand merci par avance !


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2017)

Pas possible sans démonter le disque pour le sortir de la TimeCapsule et le mettre dans un boîtier USB.


----------



## PIERRE[gorn] (13 Février 2017)

J'ai justement démonté le boitier et mis brancher le disque dur avec un cable USB / branchement de DD. Mais il y avait 2 usb et ça ne fonctionne pas, est-ce que vous avez déjà trouvé une vidéo d'une personne réalisant la manipulation que je puisse voir ce que je ne réussi pas ?

Merci pour ce retour. Je ne perd pas espoir !


----------



## r e m y (13 Février 2017)

PIERRE[gorn] a dit:


> Mais il y avait 2 usb et ça ne fonctionne pas


comment ça 2 usb???
Le disque est un disque à interface SATA tout ce qu'il y a de plus standard.
Une fois le disque sorti, il faut un cable SATA-usb ou un boitier usb vide pour disque SATA.


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2017)

Quel est le modele de ta TimeCapsule? Le modele plat ou le modele plus récent en forme de petite tour verticale?

Le disque dur que tu as sorti, c'est un modele 2"1/2 ou 3"1/2?

Si c'est un disque 3"1/2,  il faut obligatoirement l'installer dans un boîtier avec alimentation électrique. Il ne peut pas être alimenté directement par le port usb.


----------



## PIERRE[gorn] (14 Février 2017)

Il s'agit de la TC plate.

Je ne saurais pas te dire le modèle, il faut que je la ré-ouvre et regarde.

Ca pourrait expliquer ceci alors. Car j'avais un cable avec une sortie Sata et de l'autre côté 2 ports USB, apparemment l'un pour le transfert et l'autre pour ajouter du courant. Le truc c'est qu'ils sont tellement proche ces deux ports USB que je ne peux les brancher à mon macbook pro (qui a un port USB de chaque côté).

Donc je voulais être sur si la lecture est possible et si je dois acheter autre chose pour bien pouvoir lire ce disque dur.
Merci pour tes informations.


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2017)

Le disque mesurait plutôt 10 cm de large? Ou plutôt 5 cm?

Si c'est un disque de 10 cm de large alors c'est un 3"1/2 et il faut l'installer dans un boîtier avec une alimentation électrique.


----------



## PIERRE[gorn] (14 Février 2017)

Effectivement, c'était plutôt 10. 

Il me semble qu'il ressemble plus à celui-ci : http://lika.be/wp/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/IMG_7605.jpg


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2017)

C'est bien un disque 3"1/2 qui ne pourra fonctionner que dans un boîtier avec alimentation électrique.


----------



## PIERRE[gorn] (14 Février 2017)

Merci pour tes infos Remy, je ne voudrais pas abusé de ton temps, mais aurais tu un lien sur un site d'achat ? Juste pour que je vois bien le matériel a acheter. En essayant de trouver je tombe sur pleins d'appareils différents.


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2017)

Celui-ci par exemple
https://www.macway.com/fr/product/20723/boitier-disque-dur-35-storeva-silverdrive-u3-usb-30.html

Mais on doit pouvoir en trouver des moins chers encore...
Il faut t'assurer que c'est un boîtier pour disque 3"1/2, avec interface SATA et bien verifier que l'alimentation est fournie.


----------



## PIERRE[gorn] (14 Février 2017)

Merci beaucoup ! je regarde ça ces jours-ci


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2017)

Le même un peu moins cher sur Amazon... https://www.amazon.fr/Boîtier-disqu...isque+dur+3,5"+Storeva+SilverDrive+U3+USB+3.0


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2017)

Ou un adaptateur de ce type, encore mons cher....
https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B016UC45IE?psc=1

(Comprenant bien une alimentation électrique)


----------



## PIERRE[gorn] (14 Février 2017)

Super  merci beaucoup


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2017)

C'est pas cher, donc un bon plan pour dépanner.


----------



## PIERRE[gorn] (21 Février 2017)

Merci  ça a bien marché. Malheureusement ça n'a pas retrouvé les données que je souhaitais récupérer. Mais j'ai le sentiment d'avoir fait le maximum.

Merci encore


----------

